# St. Patrick



## Richard King (Mar 16, 2007)

I didn't want to hijack the other thread about wearing orange vs. green so I put this here. I have a friend who reads circles around me who did find something interesting. She offered it for our consideration.

http://www.reformedreader.org/history/patrick.htm


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 16, 2007)

Man, that was an excellent read. Thanks for posting that. It is certainly true that Rome likes to garnish the tombs of the prophets.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2007)

He practiced immersion and congregationalism?????

That was strange. Everyone knows that Rome has a tendency to hijack church history to it's own end. Sounds like the baptist pastor who wrote this did the same thing.


----------



## staythecourse (Mar 16, 2007)

*St Patrick*

That was enlightening. Thanks for the post. Do you believe all that is true? (we all tend to want to take people from history to strengthen the popularity of our own doctrine. Mormons may latch on to him some day!)


----------



## Richard King (Mar 16, 2007)

staythecourse said:


> That was enlightening. Thanks for the post. Do you believe all that is true? (we all tend to want to take people from history to strengthen the popularity of our own doctrine. Mormons may latch on to him some day!)




I don't know what is factual. Could be 'blarney'. 
As I told someone earlier today, I have even heard Charismatics claim St. Patrick saying the snakes were actually demons he loosed from the emerald isle.

Who knows...if that's true then the leprechaun songs that go hoyty toytty diddley dum de dooo 
may be glossolalia!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 16, 2007)

Richard King said:


> I don't know what is factual. Could be 'blarney'.
> As I told someone earlier today, I have even heard Charismatics claim St. Patrick saying the snakes were actually demons he loosed from the emerald isle.
> 
> Who knows...if that's true then the leprechaun songs that go hoyty toytty diddley dum de dooo
> may be glossolalia!


I wish he would've fought to put real marshmellows in Lucky Charms and not that nasty freeze dried kind.


----------



## staythecourse (Mar 16, 2007)

*Like the song*



> Who knows...if that's true then the leprechaun songs that go hoyty toytty diddley dum de dooo
> may be glossolalia!



How does the whole thing go?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 16, 2007)

I think it repeats a lot
but you do NOT want to hear me sing it.

I'm a little pitchy, dawg.


about the marshmellow issue brought up by the No Longer A Libertine Laddy
I heartily agree 

Now here is something to keep you all busy. 
If you get stumped it is time to put away the green beer.



http://www.billybear4kids.com/holidays/stpatty/potogold/game.htm


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 16, 2007)

The link won't open for me....


----------



## Richard King (Mar 17, 2007)

According to the History channel

http://www.history.com/

This baptist story would be a myth. They don't footnote the history channel with sources but...

They say as a fourteen year old he was kidnapped from Britain to work in Ireland...then had a vision to escape and when he was back in Britain he decided to become a priest and go back and help the people of Ireland and the "snakes" that he cast out of Ireland were actually the pagans.

So ... now we know the History Channel's rest of the story


Anyway, top o the marning to ya


----------



## Richard King (Mar 17, 2007)

And then there is this version...

http://www.christianitytoday.com/history/newsletter/holidays/stpatricks.html


----------



## Archlute (Mar 17, 2007)

That is an obvious attempt to anachronistically reread Patrick as being a Baptist. Sorry, to put such a damper on it, brother. 

For what it's worth, I've not only read all of the extant writings of Patrick (which are very few and brief), but also several scholarly studies of his life and the life of the Irish church. What that article asserts just does not square with what I've read - especially the part about adult baptism by immersion. Notice that the quote of Patrick supposedly speaking of the necessity of teaching/faith before one can receive baptism is taken from a polemical work against Rome, presumably written by someone with baptistic convictions. I have never come across that quote anywhere in the writings of Patrick, and it looks like it is a flat out fabrication. 

Also, I cannot be sure at this point (it's been some time since I read the history of the Irish church), but I do believe that even if the churches were originally somewhat independent, they were shortly organized into a diocesan structure. I may not be remembering correctly on that though, so don't quote me on it.


BTW, I'm wearing green today, but only because I like the color and usually wear it anyway (engaging my liberty in Christ and all  ).


----------



## Richard King (Mar 17, 2007)

Mr. Myer,

Sounds like you make a good point.
Gracias!

Here at King News...we report, YOU decide.


----------



## Archlute (Mar 18, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Mr. Myer,
> 
> Sounds like you make a good point.
> Gracias!
> ...




It's okay, I've calmed down now. Heh, heh...


----------

